# Southnarc PUC/ECQC1 and 2



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

Friday May 29, to Sunday May 31 2009. 
Sanford ME

Shivworks Training w. Southnarc
Practical Unarmed Combat/Extreme Close Quarters Concepts 1 and 2
Cost: $400
www.shivworks.com

Seminar Host
[email protected]


----------

